# Can't decide between the Nitto North Road Bar and the Soma Sparrow Bar. What to do?



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm in a total conundrum and wasting tons of time deciding between these two bars. I just need some opinions. Both bars are about the same style.

Nitto North Road Bar (top image) or the Soma Sparrow Bar (bottom image)?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Nitto NOODLE!


----------

